# Coconut Shells



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

So I went to the store today and bought 3 coconuts. I'm thinking that the shells will be great for them to chew on instead of those stinky hay houses. A couple quick whacks of the hammer and voila. First one was very neat and I was able to pour out the juice, second was molded inside, and the third..... well, let's just say that I have a coconut scented counter top now. The meat is in the freezer till I find someone who wants it (I don't care for coconut). One of the shells is in the cage with the girls now with just about a quarter sized chunk of meat still in the shell (the girls are sleeping and don't seem to care about it yet. 

Hopefully they take full interest and I can get rid of those nasty, expensive little huts and log type things.


----------



## nain (Jan 27, 2007)

Please upload pics of the ready coconut shells if possible, I am interested to make something similar for my rats... Thank you


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

From everything that I've found, it's fine for them (in moderation of course) I take the meat out of the shells so that they don't have that to snack on all the time and just use the shell as a chew toy.


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

Eme-Leigh: I'm sure you are like me and like to see the proof with your own eyes. I don't always like to go on peoples' words without doing my own research. Here's a few links that I found:

http://exoticpets.about.com/od/careofrats/qt/ratstoys.htm
http://www.candida-cure-recipes.com/benefits-of-coconut-oil.html
http://www.suite101.com/blog/miacarter/q_is_coco_bedding_safe_for_rats
http://www.freewebs.com/rattyrescue/azratsafefoods.htm


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

sawyer do you have pictures we can see? Im really interested.


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

No, no pictures yet. I'll try to get some either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

Here they are. Sorry it took so long for the pictures. AND I never seem to have rats in the pictures. They can't be trusted with the doors open! Neither can the dog.

Both of the shells had some meat in them but that has been eaten over the past few days.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

thats really neat. great idea


----------



## jeffanie96 (Mar 15, 2010)

my rats did this too.


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

How'd you get the meat out of that small hole? That's what I wanted to do but the meat was too firm.


----------



## Hartmut (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

I prefer using a tool for my power drill

tool

Here's the result:
result

(Sorry, failed to include fotos directly)


Cheers, Hartmut


----------

